# Circulating Blood - CLOSED END PHOTO ADDED



## Fangar (Sep 28, 2005)

Finally found some time to tinker with some simple laminations.  I think I might make another body for this pen without any laminations.  I am happy with it overall. Bloodwood with Afircan Blackwood laminations.  CA Finish with TSW.  Platinum Baron. 

Please feel free to comment, critique, or blow warm air up under my skirt... 






Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## rtjw (Sep 28, 2005)

Good looking pen. I think the solid body would look good ion this pen. and maybe even no laminations on the bottom barrel. The top barrel is good enough alone.


----------



## Fangar (Sep 28, 2005)

Johnny,

Good idea.  I am the process of making a pin chuck for the baron.  Sounds like a good pen to start with.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 28, 2005)

Very pretty pen, James, but I agree. I think the main body should be segment free. I really like the cap though. [^]


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 28, 2005)

Good job on the lam and pen James. I think the bottom does detract from the nice work on the cap. But still, not to shabby the way it is. [] Could go either way.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice work, James!~!  I particularly like the thin laminations that you used for your "KNOT."  I've seen quite a few that use thicker laminations and the "knots" look a little ponderous.  Yours have a very fine and precise feel to them.....which I find much more appealing.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 28, 2005)

James,

Count ne as "me too" on leaving the bottom barrel plain.  Beautiful work.  BTW, how long have you and Eagle been wearing dresses? [}][][}]


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 28, 2005)

James.
Very nice. I really like the way the "Knot" looks with smaller lamination's.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 28, 2005)

I think it looks good as is[]


----------



## bonsaibill (Sep 28, 2005)

You call that a simple lamination?  I think the cap is awesome.  It probably would look better with a solid lower leg though.  I want to be just like you when I grow up.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 28, 2005)

Very nice!!! I love the color combination.The knot always looks great!


----------



## hobby_dale (Sep 28, 2005)

Excellent job James.  I like the color combinations.  Interesting that the knot in the top portion seems to resemble an atom.  The familiar image of a proton surrounded by rings of electrons.  Cool.


----------



## Fangar (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_BTW, how long have you and Eagle been wearing dresses? [}][][}]



Just don't tell anyone else, but I find that a nice sun dress worn while turning really puts me in the proper frame of mind...With my Black and White Chuck Taylors Converse Allstars, on as well.  [] 

Thanks to all.  I woke up early and am getting to work on finishing my pin chuck.  I have been wanting to do a solid body for a while now, and I think this would be a good pen.  

Fangar


----------



## MDWine (Sep 28, 2005)

I dunno... with or without, a very nice looking pen.
Nice work!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks real nuclear. Solid body perhaps in black?


----------



## Fangar (Sep 28, 2005)

Got the pin chuck done this morning.  Worked out real well. I redid the baron and made it a closed end.  I like the result...

A Little out of focuse but you get the idea...






Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 28, 2005)

James, grab your best frock and prepare for a warm breeze!!  I really like the final result.  I guess it is time for me to get up my nerve and try a closed end pen. 

Very Nice!!!


----------



## darbytee (Sep 28, 2005)

James, I thought the first one was really nice, but the closed end is even better. The lamination in the top gives it a perfect amount of detail without detracting from the lines of the closed end. Great job.


----------



## vick (Sep 28, 2005)

I will have to say I like the closed end a lot better.  Very nice job.


----------



## JHFerrell (Sep 28, 2005)

OMG....that is one beautiful pen. Nice nice nice


----------



## rtjw (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, Looks a 1000 times better I think. Where did you get your pen chuck from.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks much better, James! I like! [^]


----------



## elody21 (Sep 28, 2005)

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Deere41h (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow James....Nice job on the closed end.  Shape works out real well for the design.  Really makes the pen stand out.


----------



## Fangar (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Wow, Looks a 1000 times better I think. Where did you get your pen chuck from.



Johnny,

Thanks.  I made a pin chuck out of an old steel punch that fit the ID of the Baron small tube (9.1 MM I Think).  I used a cut finishing nail for the pin.  There are some photos floating around here of them.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## timdaleiden (Sep 28, 2005)

More excellent work James. I like both versions.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 28, 2005)

Very well done.  The closed end body is very attractive.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree on the slim laminate comments.  Nice work.  Both bodies are good.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 28, 2005)

Me too!!


----------



## hobby_dale (Sep 29, 2005)

Definitely favor the closed end more.  Gives a real touch of class, elegance, etc to the work.  Thanks for raising the bar!  That is why they invented the limbo, for guys like me!  []


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 29, 2005)

Given a choice James, I like the closed end better, very nice looking pen.


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 29, 2005)

James, I like it both ways, I don't think either one would be sneered at.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll add to the accolades.  It's a beautiful pen with either body on it.  Well done!


----------



## Fangar (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate all of the comments.  I am going out to my old man's place tomorrow to visit with his steel lathe, uh I mean him.  I am going to bang out some pin chucks with a bushing for the smaller Baron Tubes.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 1, 2005)

James:  I was wondering how thick the wood is that you used for the "X" ??  Did you cut the blanks with a TS and a thin blade or did you use some other type of saw?   Thanks.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 1, 2005)

Very nice job on both. The closed end looks very elegant, wish the closed end pens sold better, they're alot more fun and creatively flexible. People just want to screw...the cap on.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />James:  I was wondering how thick the wood is that you used for the "X" ??  Did you cut the blanks with a TS and a thin blade or did you use some other type of saw?   Thanks.



Randy,

I used my Jet Band Saw with a handle jig that I made.  The African Blackwood was cut to just under 1/16th of an inch. 

Fangar


----------



## jvsank (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice pen I liked both of them so both are winners in my eyes


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks, James.  I think a double cross needs to be added to your project list!!

And another question.....was the cap lamination cut at 45Â° ??  I've been expecting some folks to experiment with angles other than 45Â°; but haven't seen any such efforts yet.


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 2, 2005)

James,
The lamination in this pen looks perfect.  You must have your drilling down to a 1,000th tolerance.  I'm lucky to hit the right end.[8D]  I guess I'm the only one who prefers the chrome end laminated version, but I see why most people prefer the closed end version.  I don't mind a little "busy" in a pen.  They are both spectacular though.  That's not a pen I would want to keep in my pocket.  It would have to go on a mantle or a showcase.  I haven't ever turned either a laminate, a closed end, or that kit, so I am not sure how much work it is.  It seems like a lot, but the end result of both efforts look to be worth the time.  I'm getting in some blackwood, for laminations, so I would love to try that next.
Rob
http://www.Idon'thaveawebsiteyet.pout


----------



## Fangar (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Thanks, James.  I think a double cross needs to be added to your project list!!
> 
> And another question.....was the cap lamination cut at 45Â° ??  I've been expecting some folks to experiment with angles other than 45Â°; but haven't seen any such efforts yet.



Randy,

You're welcome.  Not sure what you mean by a double cross, but I think that is what this one was.  Four laminations.  That form a double cross.

The lams were done at 45 degrees.  I will likely try some other angles and variations eventually.  

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />James,
> The lamination in this pen looks perfect.  You must have your drilling down to a 1,000th tolerance.  I'm lucky to hit the right end.[8D]  I guess I'm the only one who prefers the chrome end laminated version, but I see why most people prefer the closed end version.  I don't mind a little "busy" in a pen.  They are both spectacular though.  That's not a pen I would want to keep in my pocket.  It would have to go on a mantle or a showcase.  I haven't ever turned either a laminate, a closed end, or that kit, so I am not sure how much work it is.  It seems like a lot, but the end result of both efforts look to be worth the time.  I'm getting in some blackwood, for laminations, so I would love to try that next.
> Rob
> http://www.Idon'thaveawebsiteyet.pout



Rob,

Thank you for the kind words.  Drilling really is pinnacle on a laminated desing to make it come out right.  Though I drill 99% of my stock on a simple drill press, I always drill laminations and other things I need spot on, on the lathe.  I have a really nice Nova Chuck with tons of different jaws for all kinds of stock.  It nails pretty much dead center with very little setup.  

P.S.  I like your website!  []

Fangar


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_<br />...Not sure what you mean by a double cross, but I think that is what this one was.  Four laminations.  That form a double cross....



James:  It must have been late when I wrote that.......fogged my brain.  In looking at your picture again, it is clear that there are 4 laminations...the classic double X.  My apology for the confusion.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 3, 2005)

No worries Randy. I appreciate your clarification.

Fangar


----------

